

Too small to fail: How startups can grow in recessions - lrm242
http://blog.asmartbear.com/blog/too-small-to-fail-how-startups-can-grow-in-recessions.html

======
ABrandt
I find this post rather inspiring (who doesn't like cheering for an underdog?)
Although I believe he is right to use Balsamiq as an example of great success,
I'm not sure Peldi's market is exactly a small niche. Sure he has targeted a
small development community, but his mock-up software could certainly be
useful to a wide spectrum of people. Perhaps that is where the whole "growth
from a small niche" thing comes in...

But I digress. The fact is that this article outlines exactly what more
founders need to focus on. Why be a small fish struggling in an ocean when you
can just as easily rule your own pond? (disclaimer: I watched Finding Nemo
yesterday)

